# Kasal



## Clank

Hi,

Need some help.

Still learning. hehe

What does this mean?

di po ako ikakasal ulit...( oh dba may "ulit" daw )​


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Hi Clank, 

Here is my attempt.

di po ako ikakasal *ulit*...( oh dba may "*ulit*" daw )

I will not marry *again*... (oh, i have mentioned '*again*' or have emphasized 'again')


Regards Mys ​


----------



## niernier

Clank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> Still learning. hehe
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> di po ako ikakasal ulit...( oh dba may "ulit" daw )​



I will not marry *again*...(have you noticed, he said "*again*")


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the responses above, but will point out  some very subtle differences between the sentences below:

I will not _marry_ again. OR I _will never marry_ again.
Hindi na ako _*magpapakasal*_ muli.

I will not _be married_ again.
Hindi na ako _*ikakasal*_ muli.

The affixes *magpapa-* and *ikaka-* both indicate a contemplated (future) act but with differing foci or points of view. As I mentioned, the difference is subtle, but _magapapakasal_ pertains more to the volitional act of the actor, while _ikakasal_ pertains more to effect, object, or _what will happen to the actor_.

For these reasons, I would translate your sentence "di po ako ikakasal *ulit*...( oh dba may "*ulit*" daw )" as:

"I will not _be married_ again (note the emphasis on again)."


----------



## Clank

Thanks peeps.


What about awtsss and handa mona ?

What do they mean and where are they usually applied?

As per the following,

I need help with this too.

ano kasal naba pag uwe jan?  handa mona self mo​
awtsss...kasal ka dyan...alam mo nman sitwasyon ko dba?​


----------



## redmanPH

lol, that's kinda amusing. I say it's amusing because jargon like "awts" is, well, sort of slang/crude. Anyway, here's my attempt.

awts = a Filipinized pronunciation for "ouch" (thus connoting disinclination on the part of the speaker) 

handa = to prepare/get ready 

thus: ano kasal na ba pag-uwi mo riyan? Handa mo na self mo
--> So are we/are you (not sure on the subject, give more info) getting married when you get back there? Get yourself ready. 

awtsss... kasal ka riyan... alam mo naman sitwasyon ko 'di ba?
--> ouch/oh man/aww c'mon... Wedding! You do know about my situation, right?


----------

